# DIY - System Battery Backup, Steps w/ Pics.. Anyone?



## KoiBoy (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi,

I just read a good battery backup, but just wondering if anyone else in here has made there own battery backup system to power their aquarium during a power outage. If so, can you please post a link to the DIY or even better post the steps here (also include the listed parts / location / cost) and also include some pictures of the steps and the final outcome. This would a great helper for everyone.

Thank you,


----------



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

you can just buy a apc backup ups mite be cheaper and safer .... You can find them at compusa or bestbuy lots of time on sale for $30 or so. Sorry for goin off topic :=)


----------



## KoiBoy (Oct 26, 2006)

thanks, actually I found a mod to a APC backup ups, which will power my tank up to 5 hours or more. currently in the process of getting all the supplies and drawing out my plans, hopfully once i get it running and fully tested, i will go back and post in here again. standard ups backs will only power 4 mints. to 18 mints (price from $30 - $300).

if we put so much money into our tanks and not have a battery backup, its going to hurt when the power goes out for a few hours or days. in the past we had a power outage and most of my fishes died, that was 10 yrs ago


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

I just fire up the 10KW Generator and power the whole house.


----------



## KoiBoy (Oct 26, 2006)

I was thinking of a generator too, but i'm mainly thinking, if i'm not home and the power goes out, my backup show go up automatically without have me there to connect it to a generator.. but will get a generator just to power the house itself tho.  as for my aquarium, it need its own auto power backup (still a working progress) 



bpimm said:


> I just fire up the 10KW Generator and power the whole house.


----------



## psidriven (Feb 21, 2004)

KoiBoy, can yo forward the link for modding UPS? I just picked up a used APC with a bad battery and would like to mod it to use deep cycle marine battery.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I read a real good thread abouthtis a few years back I believe it was an old aquabotanic post and therefor, may have been logged here at APC. Also, Reef Central Online Community may have a very good thread regarding this topic.

Good luck and if you find something, please post the link.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Will there be enough capacity in the battery to power the aquarium for a significant amount of time?

Heater, filter, lights? probably kill the lights...


----------



## schaadrak (Aug 18, 2006)

All you really need to run is a powerhead and/or something to aerate the water to ensure everything can breath.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

You can rewire the unit to use a deep cell marine or car battery. IIRC, this will give something like a day if you run only filter and heater or minimal light.


----------



## KoiBoy (Oct 26, 2006)

The DIY (or, if you must, "Ghetto") UPS

here is the link for the UPS mod, but im going the same route but im going to mod it easier and less cost. also just remember that marine deep cycle batteries do give off small amount of dangerous gas that you can see or smell. so my setup will have my battery located out of the house and wire into the house and towards the aquarium location.. sorry hard to explain, still a working progress drawing. Once i get things setup i will try to post each step by step and cost with pictures.

good luck.. everyone...


----------



## southpark (Oct 9, 2006)

almost all car/marine batteries produce hydrogen, its a byproduct of the lead-acid cells and most will require adequate venilation to prevent buildup of dangerous (toxic/explosive) gasses..

if you purchase the appropriate type of battery, it will have a ventilation hole that you can attach airline tubing to and run it outside of the house

bmw's use the same ventilation tube since the batteries are located in the trunk, i believe duralast 49D is one of the batteries that includes a vent, you should be able to find them at a local autozone

if you use a standard battery that is not sealed, be sure and place it in an area that receives adequate air circulation! this is very important! the standard battery in a car is placed under the hood where lots of air flows through and prevents dangerous buildup!


----------



## diablocanine (Jul 25, 2004)

KoiBoy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just read a good battery backup, but just wondering if anyone else in here has made there own battery backup system to power their aquarium during a power outage. If so, can you please post a link to the DIY or even better post the steps here (also include the listed parts / location / cost) and also include some pictures of the steps and the final outcome. This would a great helper for everyone.
> 
> Thank you,


Pretty easy.
1. Get a UPS at Best Buy for a computer.
2. Connect your pump to the battery.
I have a few pics below, not specific to a UPS but one is installed on the Discus tank linked below.......DC


----------

